# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نحوه ی انتخاب رشته

## armin76

سلام دوستان بعد از کنکور دقیقا چه روندی طی میشه یعنی چجوری کجا باید انتخاب رشته کنیم؟
نتیجش کی میاد ؟

----------


## shagerd aval

سلام هفته اول مرداد کارناممون میاد که فقط رتبه س ....بعد هفته دوم مرداد  ما مهلت انتخاب رشته داریم توتجربی 100 تاس ،ریاضی رو دقیق نمیدونم اما فک کنم کمتر از تجربیه بدلیل قبولی اسونتریعنی رشته هایی رو که دوس داری در دانشگاه های مورد علاقت به ترتیب میزنی تا سنجش  هر جا که جا خالی خورد قبولت کنه...نیمه اول شهریور کارنامه نهایی میاد که درصدای قشنگمونه....تو نیمه دوم شهریور قبولیت میاد....بعد تو مهر ماه کارنامه سبز میاد که توش اون انتخابایی  که بجز اونی که قبول شدی اونارو هم قبول میشدی....به امید قبولی همه... :Yahoo (76):

----------

